# "Remote Desktop Services" service missing



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Running windows 7 pro and have been unable to rdp into my machine for the last couple of days. I've noticed that the service "remote desktop services" is missing from services.msc. Presume this is my problem. 

Would anyone know how to get this service back and running. I'm unable to use system restore as all my restore points throw up an error.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try opening CMD as an administrator

type in SFC /SCANNOW

this will require your Windows 7 DVD. If you don't have one you should have a Factory Restore partition that will work if you have an OEM machine.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, Since Vista and including Seven you do not need the OS dvd to run sfc it uses the winsxs folder already loaded onto the machine.

There is no remote desktop service to use go through these steps:-

Video: Access another computer using Remote Desktop - Help & How-to - Microsoft Windows


----------



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.

I have tried running sfc /scannow from the command line and the verification completes successfully. 

All settings are still in place in the remote tab in computer properties. But there is still no 'remote desktop services' service in the services list. Is there a way to reinstall this or add it back in? I have no idea how it disappeared in the first place because it was working fine. I have checked the windows updates history and none were installed at the time it stopped working last Friday.

Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type:-cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
REG QUERY HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\TermService> 0 & notepad 0
```
Press enter post the notepad outcome here.

You could also try at the cmd prompt 


```
Net start TermService
```
 press enter


----------



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

Just throws an error and brings up a blank notepad sheet
ERROR: The system was unable to find the specified registry key or value

When entering "net start termservice" i get "The service name is invalid"


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I know this is very simplest thing to ask 
but have you make sure to turn on remote desktop connections to your computer 

Start > right click on Computer > Properties > On left hand side of the window just opened > Click on Advance system settings > Click on Remote tab > Under "Remote Desktop" Click on the 2nd option "Allow connections" click apply and you can also add the user account which will be able to remote into that computer


----------



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

yes, rdp settings seem to be correct. Have ran virus and malware scans and turned off firewalls. Think its down to the termservice not being on the pc anymore but just don't know how to get it back


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, manually navigate to :- [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TermService] 

What do you see there?


----------



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

no entry at all for termservice there under services


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *services.msc* Right click *services.msc* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In Services scroll down ot *Remote Desktop Services* and *RDS USErMode Port Redirector* make sure Start Up Type is *Manual* and *Start *each service.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it appears the service is missing, wonder what else is a problem, we can restore the service through a reg mod however I would like to see what services are running. Open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-


```
net start> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter)

post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## ryanke (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,

If you can talk me through restoring this service through reg mod that would be great.

Notepad output below:

These Windows services are started:
Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Application Virtualization Client
Application Virtualization Service Agent
Attix5 Backup Professional
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Broadcom Management Agent
Client Virtualization Handler
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Provider
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
LMIGuardianSvc
LogMeIn
LogMeIn Maintenance Service
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Offline Files
Plug and Play
PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator
Power
Print Spooler
Remote Access Connection Manager
Remote Desktop Configuration
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
Security Accounts Manager
Security Canter
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TdmService
Telephony
Themes
UC Online Vedio Hook Services
User Profile Service
Wave Authentication Manager Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Backup
Windows Defender
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Search
Windows Update
Workstation
The command completed successfully.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you need to post over here:- (security canter)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## Demonfire28 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi need help as its been doing my head in for ages!

I need to set up a windows desktop remote access with another PC. I have made both pcs allow remote access (through system settings etc) but the option for adding an 'allowed user' is completely missing on both pc's. 

I know there should be extra options to setup a username to allow access but cant work out how.

Can anyone help?


----------

